# Leila Lowfire - badet ohne Bikini im RTL-Dschungelcamp 2019 [3x]



## dante_23 (13 Jan. 2019)




----------



## Celecaora (13 Jan. 2019)

ekelhaft imo


----------



## Padderson (13 Jan. 2019)

Celecaora schrieb:


> ekelhaft imo



helf mal nem Alten auf die Sprünge: was bedeutet imo?


----------



## Draugluin (13 Jan. 2019)

Padderson schrieb:


> helf mal nem Alten auf die Sprünge: was bedeutet imo?



in my opinion
(meiner Ansicht nach)


----------



## vwbeetle (13 Jan. 2019)

Die Sendung vielleicht, LL eher im Gegenteil. Ihr Podcast ist teilweise zum Brüllen.


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Jan. 2019)

bei den Bildern kann unheilbaren Augenkrebs bekommen


----------



## stoner (13 Jan. 2019)

geile Brüste


----------



## christina (13 Jan. 2019)

Ekelhaft ist vieles an der Sendung aber doch nicht Leila beim Baden


----------



## weazel32 (13 Jan. 2019)

Sehr schmackhaft


----------



## comatron (13 Jan. 2019)

Celecaora schrieb:


> ekelhaft imo



Schau weg, damit dein Schaden nicht noch größer wird.


----------



## xaps (13 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Leila


----------



## wolf1958 (14 Jan. 2019)

Der Hintern scheint auch klasse zu sein.


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2019)

Wie nett...


----------



## JC666 (14 Jan. 2019)

Danke dafür


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2019)

schöne Caps


----------



## nervnicht (14 Jan. 2019)

boah herrlich dop danke


----------



## Voyeurfriend (14 Jan. 2019)

Leila ist supi!


----------



## Rambo (14 Jan. 2019)

Danke fürs Teilen!
:thumbup:


----------



## alpaslan (17 Jan. 2019)

Das sind richtige Prachtstücke


----------



## martini99 (17 Jan. 2019)

Danke für die dicken Dinger


----------



## mistermio (17 Jan. 2019)

Könnte rtl ruhig mal ausführlicher zeigen...


----------



## Dingo Jones (17 Jan. 2019)

Celecaora schrieb:


> ekelhaft imo



Warum bitte ekelhaft? Nur weil sie ungeschminkt ist?


----------



## pappa (17 Jan. 2019)

christina schrieb:


> Ekelhaft ist vieles an der Sendung aber doch nicht Leila beim Baden



Danke, ich hätte es ebenfalls so gesagt. 
Laila ist wohl alles andere, aber nicht ekelhaft.


----------



## rs0675 (17 Jan. 2019)

Dankeschön für Titten Leila


----------



## paule17 (19 Jan. 2019)

Die Sendung ist Mist, aber das Mädel hat ne hammer Figur!


----------



## The Watcher (20 Jan. 2019)

Das ist auch der einzige Grund die ganze Sendung sehenswert zu machen ...


----------



## gin3 (24 Jan. 2019)

danke für die hübschen ansichten


----------



## justinlecktschimmel (8 Juni 2019)

dankeschön :thx:


----------



## Thumb58 (3 Juli 2019)

Super danke!


----------

